# Illustrator 10 - CMYK Export!



## TrixTrillian (21. April 2004)

Hey,

hab ne Frage bezüglich des Grafik Exports beim Adobe Illustrator (vmtl. 'ne generelle Geschichte): Druckereien möchten gerne CMYK Dateien haben, bei aufwändigen Grafiken, die ich dann als CMYK TIFF Datei exportiere, werden die Farben (vor allem die Blautöne) stark verfälscht. Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2004)

Hi,

Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass Du Dein Bild vorher im RGB-Modus bearbeitet hast. Und wenn Du dann Dein Bild in CMYK umwandelst, werden vermehrt, wie Du schon beschrieben hast, die Blau-töne enorm verzerrt. 
Also empfehle ich Dir, so leid es mir tut, das Bild nochmal gleich im CMYK-Bereich zu bearbeiten.
Wenn mir noch eine andere Möglichkeit einfallen sollte, Dein Bild dennoch zu retten, werde ich es sofort posten, ich mach mich mal schlau.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## TrixTrillian (21. April 2004)

Ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber auch wenn ich das Bild im CMYK Format in den Illustrator lade, wirds weiterhin verändert beim exportieren ... ich probier nochmal bißchen rum, danke schonmal für die (schnelle) Antwort

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## TrixTrillian (21. April 2004)

Also, folgender Fortschritt: Beim Export im Photoshop (als CMYK Grafik, auch als solche angelegt & bearbeitet) wird mein ursprüngliches dunkelblau schonmal lila ... klasse ... dann beim exportieren dieser Grafik aus dem Illustrator (als CMYK Grafik, auch als solche angelegt & bearbeitet) wirds zu einem schönen hellblau / türkis. Warum werden CMYKs nirgendwo farbecht ausgegeben?

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ich diese hellblaue Datei an eine Druckerei schicke und die mir den dunklen Farbton vom ersten Erstellen ausdrucken ... hat jemand damit Erfahrung

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## cantafunk (13. November 2004)

hallo,
habe gleiches problem. Kann jmd in dieser Hinsicht helfen?

Gruss
Canta


----------



## zechi (13. November 2004)

Naja ...

das Problem besteht zum einen darin, das auf einem RGB-Gerät (nämlich dein Monitor) ein CMYK-Bild ausgegeben wird. Deswegen sind da schonmal farbverschiebungen zu erwarten - warum aber grad bei tiff.dateien das so extrem ist, ist eine interessante frage. 
(die verschiebungen sind nur am Monitor zu sehen, bei einem proof ist da nix mehr von verfälschungen zu sehen.)

Vorschlag: schreib von illustrator aus statt ein tiff lieber ein pdf.


Druckereien freuen sich normalerweise über pdf


----------

